
Google to simplify messaging strategy, will support only five messaging app - xvector
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/google-promises-to-shut-down-two-of-its-seven-messaging-apps
======
xvector
Could someone in Google let us know why they feel the need to
kill/mutilate/destroy Hangouts?

